# Han hecho el amplificador de 4x40 con TDa8571j, como suena?



## yochi (Ago 15, 2008)

hola amiguitos quien ha hecho un amplificador e 4x40 con TDa8571j que me diga como suena


----------



## bysma (Ago 15, 2008)

hola yochi, yo lo monte hace unas semanas y suena bien depende para que lo vallas a usar.

este circuito viene muy bien para el coche ya que funciona a 12v de echo muchas marcas montan este circuito integrado en sus radios ya que se adapta perfectamente a las necesidades. 
lo unicos inconvenientes que tiene es el elevado calentamiento, necesita de un buen refrigerador, la elevada distorcion a maxima potencia casi el 10% y el elevado consumo casi 20 amperios a maxima potencia. si va a ser montado en casa ten en cuenta que necesitas de una fuente capaz de drenar toda esta energia.

aparte de estos inconvenientes yo estoy muy satisfecho con este amplificador, sonido aceptable (no pido mucho), buena potencia de salida , 4 salidas de 40 wrms y muy buen precio.

a mi me costo 4,50€ el semiconductor, en total me gaste 6€ con todos los componentes y el refrigerador.

te adjunto la información del fabricante por si todavia no la tienes, hay podras encontrar alguna información interesante, potencia, consumo, desempeño...ademas de incluirte esquema de conecion y circuito impreso para realizar la placa.

un saludo espero haberte sido de gran ayuda...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 16, 2008)

Suena como un pedorro estereo de mala calidad. Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Ago 16, 2008)

que mas vochi  por las descricciones que dio bysma me parece que no es reentable ese integrado mejor te recomiendo el lm4780 aqui te dejo la pagina donde estan las caracteisticas:    http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM4780.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2008)

lamentablemente karapalida tiene razón, esos integrados salieron solo para cubrir una necesidad, y es la de tener sonido en un auto, de mala potencia y mala calidad.

ese integrado consume mas de 10 amperes de la bateria y tiene 4 salidas de 12 watts como maximo en una distorcion del 10% es terrible.

t recomiendo que si le vas a quitar 10 amperes por hora a tu bateria t hagas un buen tda1562q de 50 watts reales y buena calidad.

saludos.


----------



## bysma (Ago 16, 2008)

es correcta vuestra respuesta no conocia el integrado lm4780 , pero prefiero el que nos dice DJ DRACO aunque solo sea una salida a 50 wrms ! suena de muerte !

Todo depende de lo que te quieras gastar el TDA1562q donde yo vivo cuesta unos 7€ si montamos uno cuadrafónico, en mi caso me costara 28€ mas todos los componentes exteriores, condensadores, refrigerador,etc...

Por ello me decidi a montar el Tda8571j por tan solo 6€, que si es verda no tiene la calidad que nos da el tda1562q pero en precio es mucho mas barato.

todo depende de para que vallas a utilizar el amplificador, de la calidad que quieras y de los € que te quieras gastar.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Ago 16, 2008)

tienes toda la razon es mejor el tda 1562q. siempre y cuando la aplicacion sea para automoviles


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2008)

Yo creo q uno cuadrafonico con tda1562q no seria recomendable, ya que consumen 8 amperes cada uno por cada hora de funcionamiento. eso daria unos 32 ampers de consumo de golpe todo junto, en menos de 2 horas tu bateria quedaria bien descargada y muerta.
jeje, suenen bien, pero mas que una etpa stereo no es recomendable ensamblar en el mismo vehiculo.


----------



## zap (Ago 16, 2008)

hay tienes todo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/


----------



## santiago (Ago 17, 2008)

volviendo a las opiniones un tda 7377 suena mas lindo y fuerte
le puse 4 6x9 a un ford fiesta mod 96 y le arme 2 amplificadores con el 7377 y suena el doble de fuerte y con el doble de calidad que con el 8571j

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2008)

sips, pero no dejan de ser integrados de mala calidad, y potencia reducida. el 7377 tira no mas de 8 watts por salida.
en realidad no es poco para un auto. 8 watts es basicamente la potencia q tienen los minicomponentes caseros. o los home cinemas en todos susparlantes menos en el sub woofer.

igualmente me parece q el audio en coches tiene ciertas limitaciones que jamas seran superadas.


----------



## santiago (Ago 18, 2008)

mmm superadas por una switching

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 24, 2008)

che che, el tema de la smps tiene sus cositas tambien. igualmente el TDA1562Q no necesita ni smps ni nada y disipa 50 watts reales de potencia con linda calidad, yo haria un par de esos.
eso si, recordar que se alimenta con 12 volts a 8 amperes por canal.


----------



## santiago (Ago 25, 2008)

50w a que frecuencia de prueva ?

lo probas a bajas frecuencias y no entrega mas de 30w reales (que para un auto es una guasada igual)

saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Ago 25, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> 50w a que frecuencia de prueva ?
> 
> lo probas a bajas frecuencias y no entrega mas de 30w reales (que para un auto es una guasada igual)
> 
> saludos



no creas yo en el auto tengo un stk 4048II con una spms con un woofer yahro de 18" y 8 ohm me entraga mas o menos 150w reales y para mi no es una guasada


----------



## santiago (Ago 25, 2008)

con los vidrios cerrados?

yo tengo 2 12" y 4 6x9 en un fiesta mod 96 (igual que el ford ka de volumen interno)

con los vidrio cerrados no se puede te mata


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Ago 25, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> con los vidrios cerrados?
> 
> yo tengo 2 12" y 4 6x9 en un fiesta mod 96 (igual que el ford ka de volumen interno)
> 
> con los vidrio cerrados no se puede te mata


es una citroguen berlingo y se desarma pero e visto mas potencia en un auto


----------



## santiago (Ago 25, 2008)

bueno, pero no lo justifico en un auto (solo si vas a competir bueno)

me quedo con la etapa de 400+400 melody del foro para mi casa   

saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Ago 26, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> bueno, pero no lo justifico en un auto (solo si vas a competir bueno)
> 
> me quedo con la etapa de 400+400 melody del foro para mi casa
> 
> saludos



en eso si estoy de acuerdo con vos 

saludos juan manuel


----------



## zebax (Nov 8, 2010)

hola a los del foro yo arme este amplificador y la verdad es que suena HORRIBLE, no lo recomiendo para nada


----------



## Tavo (Nov 8, 2010)

Era de esperar Zebax...

Me enojo cuando veo eso de "40W x4"... Ya se que no es potencia RMS, pero por qué no dicen mejor la verdad en Wrms?

Este amplificador, con suerte puede llegar a los 10Wrms por canal sin distorsionar, pero aún así sigue siendo una g%$#cha. Me arrepiento de haber comprado el chip original (hace muuucho tiempo).

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 9, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Era de esperar Zebax...
> 
> Me enojo cuando veo eso de "40W x4"... *Ya se que no es potencia RMS, pero por qué no dicen mejor la verdad en Wrms?*
> 
> ...



Tavo, la verdad es que la potencia no es RMS, los Volts son RMS y los Amperes tambièn.
La potencia NO. La podès llamar "continua eficaz" y referirla a una serie de paràmetros, pero RMS no existe.
Si querès, fijate en la pàgina de RANE (audio Pro Americano), en la parte de documentos, ahì vas a encontrar como se especifican correctamente un montòn de paràmetros de los sistemas de Audio.
Sds.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 9, 2010)

Ehbressan...

Que decir, yo me refería a "potencia en Wrms" ya que creo que casi todos sabemos lo que significa , algo así como potencia eficaz, real.
No sabía eso que decís... Ahora me pego una vuelta por allá.

Saludos.
PS: De todos modos, prefiero llamar "Vatios reales" antes que llamarlos "Vatios P.M.P.O."

EDIT:
Entonces tendríamos que acostumbrarnos a llamar a la potencia con solo una "W". Como ahí dice claramente...
Todavía no llegué a esa parte...

EDIT2:


> *MA 3 Multichannel Amplifier*
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> ...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 9, 2010)

Fijate que "Continuous Average Power" es mas o menos Potencia Eficaz Continua, (literalmente es Potencia Promedio Continua), no se si en Inglès es vàlido el Average como eficaz, alguien puede aclarar, eficaz es la raíz cuadrada del valor cuadrático medio de una corriente variable.
Fijate ademàs que te la da referida a la carga (4 u 8 Ohms) y en el ancho de frecuencia.
Acà està el link a las notas de RANE :

http://www.rane.com/library.html

Sds.


----------



## driver2013 (Jun 26, 2012)

adguien ha hecho dos amplicadores cn este integrado y los ha puesto a sonar con la misma señal de audio, gracias


----------

